

Fermi calc: What percentage of available data does the NSA capture? - JamesCRR
http://www.bigdatarepublic.com/author.asp?section_id=2817&doc_id=264689&

======
JamesCRR
Things actually look at lot worse when you consider the level of data
collected in certain countries. For instance, in Jordan 12.7 billion
datapoints were collected in one month concerning a population of 6.1 million.
2000 datapoints per person. According to my Fermi calc that's pretty much all
the digital metadata generated by an average citizen.

